
Apple Finds Foxconn Interns Worked Illegal Overtime on iPhone X - leCapitalist
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-21/apple-s-iphone-x-built-with-illegal-overtime-teen-labor-ft-says
======
leCapitalist
While technically true, I find the use of the word "voluntary" inappropriate
here given that this was a requirement for the students to graduate.

